# Light deprivation



## deadkndys (Apr 1, 2015)

So I plan on flowering these plants I have in my greenhouse in late May early June. I was going to do it via light dep. I was wondering how much light I actually need to black out. Does it need to be pitch black? I will be using a very large, heavy duty reflective tarp that I plan on doubling up by folding over.


----------



## ston-loc (Apr 1, 2015)

have not done that out doors, but I'd guess they would need 12 hours of total darkness to not get screwy. Would assume "light leaks" that are no bueno indoors, would apply the same. Just my thought. Good luck. I think I might light depo a smaller size one this year also. We'll see


----------



## deadkndys (Apr 1, 2015)

Well I did some reading and as long as it is at 0 lumens it should work out fine.


----------



## bozzo420 (May 8, 2015)

I put mine into a dark shed or a boy scout tent.  a little light gets in  if you cover entire greenhouse with tarp, you will be fine.I put mine in at 6 pm and back out after dark. then they are ready for next day. the sun rises at 6 am that time of the year. so its 12/12. tarp should do great


----------



## WeedHopper (May 8, 2015)

Sounds like a real pain in the ace to me.


----------



## bozzo420 (May 9, 2015)

you can have July finish outdoors .  pain of love to me. perfect for the balcony grower.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 9, 2015)

bozzo420 said:


> you can have July finish outdoors . pain of love to me. perfect for the balcony grower.


 
It is incredibly hard for anyone to be at home at the exact same times every day for 2+ months to cover and uncover at exactly the same times.

The thing is that a plant that you let finish naturally in the fall will probably produce twice as much or more


----------



## frankgrimes (May 10, 2015)

sounds like you might be making a bit of a headache for yourself like hemp goddess mentioned probably best to leave it to its natural grow cycle. but if you must dep them i would recommend doing a good job of it or you will most likely run into some problems. ive never had a good chance at growing outdoors so who knows but if you can make less of a headache for yourself and just wait a bit longer i would definitely suggest doing so.


----------



## kaotik (May 10, 2015)

WeedHopper said:


> Sounds like a real pain in the ace to me.



it is
..but it's also quite nice when you've got some fresh homegrown OD to smoke-on, while watching the rest of the plants naturally mature 
kinda one of those; it sucks while you're doing it, but you're stoked you did, afterwards 


wont lie; it's a PITA. but it basically doubles my harvest (and spreads out trim duty) as yes i don't get as big of plants. but i couldn't grow plants much bigger than my regular crop is anyway.. so i just double that instead  



 i miss days sometimes and the schedule isn't exact as a timer. but it still works out alright. (found weekends sucked, but weekdays just put em out before work -no worries)

just try to be vigilant, and plan ahead.
no camping is my worst part.

most worrying bit is when they're close to harvest and the regular ones are starting to get bigger.. feels like too many plants then.. little nerve racking


----------



## NorCalHal (May 13, 2015)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> It is incredibly hard for anyone to be at home at the exact same times every day for 2+ months to cover and uncover at exactly the same times.
> 
> The thing is that a plant that you let finish naturally in the fall will probably produce twice as much or more


 

Iv'e seen a huge increase in light Dep grows here. Folks are getting 3-4 harvests as compared to 1, and they beat the Fall influx of full season herb.

Full season plants do produce more, as they are allowed to Veg longer, but Dep folks pull more overall because of the multiple cycles.


----------



## buddogmutt (May 24, 2015)

I just made a light dep cover for a plant I wanna keep in flower...plants looking good so far.
It gets annoying having to remove this every 12 hours...I'll just keep with the autos outdoor for early harvests from now on...here's the girl being deprived light. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## buddogmutt (May 24, 2015)

Autos do great outdoors...this far from finished bud here is already soda can size in width and twice as long.. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## RubyRed (Jun 26, 2017)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> It is incredibly hard for anyone to be at home at the exact same times every day for 2+ months to cover and uncover at exactly the same times.
> 
> The thing is that a plant that you let finish naturally in the fall will probably produce twice as much or more




You dont need to be there for 2 months????   I do as the other member states and put the cover over them at 6pm...and remove at 10 when I go to bedthis gets them 12 hrs of Darkness with just a few hrs of cover.  and I only go 4 weeks.  and start 1st week July  until end. By Aug plants are starting to flower so no need to cover anymore.  this allows me to Harvest before the heavy rains and winds come.  and Yes My yields are bigger because I did not loose anything to Mother nature.


----------

